
Really Understanding the MapReduce Model - fogus
http://benjisimon.blogspot.com/2009/10/really-understanding-mapreduce-model.html
======
neilc
You should just read the (very readable) MapReduce paper, rather than content-
free blog posts like this one.

~~~
bravura
And you should avoid "tiny" and other homebrewed Map/Reduce implementations
for any serious work. This advice according to Prof. Jimmy Lin during his
"Data-Intensive Text Processing with MapReduce" tutorial that I took at the
NAACL/HLT natural language processing conference:
[http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/cloud-computing/NAACL-
HL...](http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/cloud-computing/NAACL-
HLT-2009/index.html)

~~~
sunkencity
Tiny mapreduce implementations are for learning. I find that to really
understand fancy concept X, or fancy framework X in new language Y, I need to
port it to a language I know well or re-write parts of it.

------
hackoder
Its interesting how things become trends and the next "big thing". The same
concept has been around for a long time (divide and conquer), even in CS
(though perhaps more related to hardware) in tree machines.

Not to say that google isn't doing great things with the concept, just
interesting to note that we've already studied some really complex problems
and come up with smart, efficient solutions in the last 50 yrs and a lot of
what we think is innovative is anything but.

